# Perspex cut to size.



## GHNelson (27 Jun 2010)

Hi gang@ukaps
Was doing a bit of trawling,found this site.
http://www.theplasticpeople.co.uk/index.php
I think it will come in useful.
hoggie


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Jul 2010)

It certainly will thanks, I'm going to change from a lid to luminaire at some point this year but will be putting a perspex top on a bow front so bookmarked.


----------

